# Sticky  New Fusion Collection Home Theater Seating!



## RSH

Folks,

We would like to introduce our own new line of the Home Theater Seating. 

Fusion Collection Seating was designed based on the vast experience selling various Home Theater 
recliners and of course customer's feedback.

We currently introduce 3 style groups: *Lagoon-1011*, *Jive-1013*, *Tribute-1015*, *Escape-1019*. 

More style groups are in development...

The chairs will be available w/power recline in BLACK and EXPRESSO BROWN colors. 
The available covers are leather/vinyl combo and the latest generation full bonded leather.

*The Lagoon-1011* is based on very popular Berkline 13175 with improved back, chaise design, 
pocket spring coil cushion and two part cup holder with stainless still insert.




*The Jive-1013* has the narrowest footprint and wallaway design and makes these chairs perfect 
for smaller rooms. Attractive features like storage compartments, new aluminum swivel trays 
and removable stainless still cup holder inserts make this group a great value for anyone looking
for home theater seating.




*The Tribute-1015* is a beautiful, stylish and very comfortable contemporary recliner with a lot 
of features and an affordable price. It will satisfy the most discerning consumer. It comes with 
power recline, manually adjustable headrest, pocket coil spring cushion, storage compartment, 
a tray that can be mounted on top of the armrest and stainless still cup holder insert 
removable for easy cleaning.




*The Escape-1019* is the hi-end group that while still maintaining an affordable price point 
can be easily considered the ultimate recliner for the Home Theater application. It features power
recline, powered headrest, armrest storage compartment, tray that can be mounted on top of the 
armrest, bucket seating with pocket spring coil cushion, integrated cup holder with all power 
recline/power headrest controls on the cup holder rim and controllable cooler.



See all the details here: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/

Get your orders in and reserve your sets. Take advantage of current offer - Get 5 year extended 
warranty that covers parts, labor and accidental damages for FREE with purchase of at least 3 chairs
(offered with pre-order of the Jive-1013 recliners). 

Buy directly from the manufacturer and save!

Contact us via email: *[email protected]* or call us *732.617.2348* for your personalized price quote.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Looking good Roman! I just wanted to put in that I had asked Roman a few questions recently and he was incredibly helpful and informative, even without an immediate sale pending. He passed on the details for these 2 lines and they look really nice, and will be at the top of my list when it's time to buy. These aren't just made up by someone jumping in to fill the gap left by Berkline, Roman really knows what he's doing here, and has brought out a product that should even improve on Berkline's quality/design. There's a lot of thought and planning behind these.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

Only about 3 weeks left for pre-orders. Take advantage of better pricing and FREE extended warranty offer.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

Containers with the chairs in leather/vinyl combo are arriving on 10/26/11.

Last chance to get your chairs at discounted price w/FREE 5 year extended warranty.

After that prices will go up, and no more FREE extended warranty...


----------



## RSH

Folks,

We have just released a new group: Tribute-1015.

It will be available in the end February in leather/vinyl combo and mid March in full bonded leather, and we are taking pre-orders and are offering extended 5 year comprehensive warranty for those who will place them.


----------



## RSH

The new group Jive-1013 is out and will be available for shipping in May. It has a very narrow footprint and will allow to put even more chairs in the smallest rooms. We also introduce a new aluminum tray with these recliners.

Taking pre-orders and offering 5 year extended warranty for FREE.


----------



## RSH

hiddeneye,

It could be pretty much any set you want - 2, 3, 4 and more. The sets could be straight, curved, w/loveseat, etc... If you follow the links (just click on the picture of the style you like) you can see the SPEC sheets that show you various configuration you can build.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

The new features that we have added to all our chairs:

1. Buttkicker ready - kinetick rubber isolators that decouple the chairs from the floor and damp the vibrations from the buttkickers and the buttkicker plate that will accomodate either mini or advanced BK4-4 buttkicker are factory pre-installed.
2. USB ports that will allow you to charge the iPad, iPhone or any other compatible accessory.
3. Aluminum trays.

*Additional accessories:*

1. removable armrest that will allow you convert a lovesat into chair with the armrest in between.





























2. Tilting tray with magnetically attached shelf that can serve as iPad, RC holder


----------



## ALMFamily

Nice Roman - I especially like that removeable arm for the loveseat conversion. Very unique!


----------



## RSH

Folks,

We will be introducing a new style group shortly. This stylesgroup will have motorized lumbar support, lighted cup holder with the USB and controls for power recline, powered lumbar support and the light on the rim of it - right under your finger tips. And of course all other features our chairs come with 0 storage, aluminum tray, buttkicker ready...

We will have the chairs in about 3.5 months in our warehouse. We will be taking pre-orders offering free 5 year MFS extended warranty to those who pre-order. I will post more info and pictures when available.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Can't wait to see some pics of these, Roman. Glad to see the line still expanding, and to see you keep adding innovative new features. Keep it up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using HT Shack


----------



## RSH

Folks,

Our new style group - Streamline-1017 is on the way, and we will have them in stock in 3-4 weeks. We still offer 5 year extended warranty as a bonus to those who pre-order. This offer will expire after we receive our shipment.

Here are some pictures:

Streamline-1017 in BLACK leather/vinyl combo
Streamline-1017 in BROWN leather/vinyl combo
Streamline-1017 in BLACK full bonded leather
Streamline-1017 in BROWN full bonded leather
Streamline-1017 integrated lighted cup holders with the controls and the USB on the rim of the cup holder


----------



## RSH

Folks,

The containers are arriving in about 10 days. 

Last chance to pre-order your chairs and get a 5 year extended warranty as a bonus.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

It has been a while since I have posted here, but I am back.

We have a new style group - Encore-1010, and these are offered as manual recliners in very durable leather gel. These are very comfortable chairs and are aggressively priced, so those who are on the tight budget may find the offering very attractive. Currently we have them in straight configurations with and without the loveseats.

Here are some pictures:

Encore-1010 in BLACK Leather Gel
Encore-1010 in BROWN Leather Gel

The chairs come with wallaway reclining mech, pocketed spring coils in the seats, stainless steel cup holder inserts and are BUTTKICKER-READY.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

For those who are interested - we are now stocking the chairs in RED top grain leather/vinyl combo.

Contact us with any questions...


----------



## RSH

A sample chair for our new Landmark-1021 style group is in. It is loaded with the features:
* intricate stitching
* power recline
* powered lumbar support
* powered headrest
* control panel with HOME button
* USB port
* arm storage compartment
* aluminum swivel tray
* lighted cup holder
* base rail lighting with auto shut off as soon as you start reclining the chair, preventing the LED light from washing out he colors on the screen
* buttkicker ready feature

We will be taking pre-orders.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Really nice, Roman. What is the sizing like? I'm more in the Jive size range, so these are probably a fair bit larger I'd guess. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## RSH

Owen,

Yes, it is bigger chair. Here are an approximate dimensions:

Seat width 23"
arm width. 7"
2 arm recliner width 37"

So, it is more like Streamline-1017 or Escape-1019 size wise.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

I just wanted to share a small video showing an automatic base rail LED lights shut off when you start reclining the chair.

This way the base rail lights will never shine onto the screen washing out the colors and making the picture to be unwatchable.

Here is the link to a video: Base Rail LED Lights Shut Off


----------



## RSH

A few pictures of our new style group - Landmark-1021, which should be on our website next week.

The blue with gray was a custom order.


----------



## RSH

Folks,

The Landmark-1021 chairs will be in our warehouse in about 10 days. Last chance to pre-order and get a great discount!


----------



## RSH

Folks,

At these difficult times we offer some great discounts on all Fusion Collection Theater Seating, and we have some CLEARANCE sales as well.

Contact me for details.


----------

